# Porn star creates HazMat situation for fire fighters.



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 23, 2013)

I could not make this stuff guys. Happy Weekend.
http://www.ems1.com/ems-oddities/ar...accused-of-masturbating-on-firefighters-gear/


----------



## Achilles (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow. I was hoping it was going to be Sammie rhodes or something. :sad:
Lol


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 23, 2013)

A Hazmat situation or just a biohazard...  Either way: EWWWW!!!


----------



## Imacho (Feb 23, 2013)

Wrong type of porn star.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if it had been a chick things would've played out completely different.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 23, 2013)

See, discrimination.

If it was a female porn star, they wouldn't have dragged her out and have her arrested.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> See, discrimination.
> 
> If it was a female porn star, they wouldn't have dragged her out and have her arrested.



Well at least not right away


----------



## Wheel (Feb 23, 2013)

Haha siiiiiick:blink:


----------



## Alyzabeth (Mar 15, 2013)

Niiiice.


----------



## NiMiXeS (Mar 17, 2013)

I got excited thinking this was a female porn star haha.


----------



## grump (Mar 19, 2013)

Male or female....they would have "needed" a ride to the hospital.:unsure:


----------

